# Leaking Fill Hole Kayfun 3.1



## mbera (2/7/14)

Hi guys just got a new Kay fun 3.1 
She keeps leaking out of the fill hole 
How do I sort it out 
Or should I just seal it and fill from the top


----------



## BhavZ (3/7/14)

The fill whole spring might be stuck. Use the needle nose bottle that came with the kayfun and flush out the fill hole with warm water a few times and see if that helps.

If you still have an issue then try plugging the fill hole from the inside with a toothpick, problem with this method tho is that you will have to top fill the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/7/14)

There is a little ball bearing inside, it sits in the bottom horizontally drilled section, the collar holds it in place. I used a pin to reposition it. Haven't used the fill hole since in the fear that it starts leaking again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (3/7/14)

Thanks guys will try to flush it first


----------



## Riaz (3/7/14)

@mbera also do not over fill it

thats also causes it to leak


----------



## mbera (3/7/14)

Wat a good fill


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

I tried using the fill hole when I got mine, couldn't get any juice in so just plugged the hole on the deck and been filling from the top since, not a single leak


----------



## mbera (3/7/14)

Anyone know how to take out the ball bearing seams the spring not long enough channel about 10mm the spring only giving about 3mm tension	
Or should I just pretty it closed


----------



## ShaneW (3/7/14)

The only way you gonna remove the ball is by removing the collar. You can see the collar from the outside, not gonna be easy! 
I'd just plug the hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

Boiling water and a syringe, flush it in there from both sides. High pressure and hot water will clean the crap out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

